

JavaScript: var functionName = function() {} vs function functionName(){} - evo_9
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/336859/javascript-var-functionname-function-vs-function-functionname

======
Ecko
Brilliant..!!! Seems like all JS Devs jumped into explaining. First
explanation is incorrect for sure.

